# South African week decision



## rapmarks (Jan 6, 2007)

I own a white week at La Lucia sands.  It has not traded well, the maintenance fees (or levy) will be close to $500.
I have a decision to make within the next week.  I can give the week back to the resort or pay the maintenance fees.  (thre is a substantial savings for paying in Jan)
What is making me hesitate is several recent posts about increased trading power, weeks being up to red from white, and several communications from the resort regarding legal proceedings.  
I believe Flexi Club is trying to get the shareholders list and has a scheme to purchase the entire shareholding with payment in  part cash and part points.  We have received 3 recent communications asking us to let the resort know by Friday, Jan 12 whether to release our name to Flexi Club.  
My question, should i agree to releasing our name, would it be good or bad to be taken over by Flexi club, do things look at all up for SA timeshares, ?
I guess i am trying to decide whether to hold on for another year or give it up now.


----------



## susan1738 (Jan 7, 2007)

*High to Me*

I don't know anything about Flexi either, but to me, $500 MF for a white week is HIGH.

My red SA units are under $300.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2007)

There is a LOT of material, none of it good, about Flexi-Club, its parent, the Club Leisure Group, and its owner, Stuart Lamont on www.crimeshare.net/77.html

I would run not walk away from a resort they are involved with.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you like this.  I replied to La lUCIA'S EMAIL (AND i SENT A NEW SEPARATE EMAIL), and both came back saying that my emails were rejected as spam.  This morning I faxed a leter saying I wanted to return the unit, as they have told me I could do.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2007)

Somehow what is happening at this resort is no surprise.  Running up the levy is an old trick of the Club Leisure Group (whose management company arm, BTW, is First Resorts), after which they try to buy off the owners of the weeks with points, so they can do something else with the property.  For the ''value'' of their points, please see the South Africa page on Crimeshare on the link above.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 15, 2007)

My emails won't go through to the resort, but in response to my fax, they said I have to pay the levy,don't get the week, and they will sell it for me.  what happens if I don't pay the levy?


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 16, 2007)

Check the link on Crimeshare posted above for all of the ''fun'' members have had with Club Leisure and its affiliates.


----------

